# good purple strain..



## slick (Sep 23, 2007)

hey guys 1 question im looking 4 a strain that turn really purple or as much as any other color that is not green any suggestions will be helpful thanks...


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 24, 2007)

_Black Russian???_


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 24, 2007)

Seedsman's Purple Buds is 30 bucks and has a 9 week flowering time... Can't really go wrong with it IMO.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 24, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Seedsman's Purple Buds is 30 bucks and has a 9 week flowering time... Can't really go wrong with it IMO.


 
got my pack last week 1 seed planted now waiting to break ground


----------



## tcbud (Sep 24, 2007)

i got some called Purps from bcseeds..and they are flowering now..and they have purple leaves.


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 24, 2007)

THSeeds has a variety called Da Purps....it's a Purps female from Cali crossed with and Afghani male then stabilized....has a fairly decent flowering time too....seems like it would be a good purple strain worth trying....


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Sep 25, 2007)

double purple doja, deep chunk, purple afghani, shaman, master kush, chitral, blackberry widow, blue moonshine, purple urkle, purple cream, cream sodica, purple ice, purple kush, blueberry x northern lights, da purps, honeymoon... to name some.

Some of these will be purple through and through no matter what temperature. In some strains you'll have to look for the purple phenotype. Once you've found it though, you can save it and keep a mother.

I've seen some really awesome purple phenos pop up in strains like white rhino and PPP from Nirvana too. Just have to look for the phenos.

good luck.


----------

